

Productivity Tip: Turn off Mail Distractions on Your iPhone - jtbrown
http://blog.zeroinboxapp.com/2013/08/productivity-tip-turn-off-mail-distractions-on-your-iphone/

======
jtbrown
I'm surprised at how many apps push distractions at us, and how tricky it is
to find these settings. Mail for me is a big one - I get tons of email every
day, and having my iPhone buzz or ring each time is ridiculously
distracting...

